# MAC classes?



## sasse142 (Mar 6, 2006)

Does MAC offer any classes or any sort of training for those interested in becoming an artist.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 6, 2006)

I think there is a mac school in NYC.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm pretty sure there's not one.
Caffn8me posted about a class a while back, but it wasn't in the US.
However, if you qualify for a pro card, they have master classes that you can get invited to.


----------



## GreekChick (Mar 6, 2006)

At our basic training, the trainers clarified that no, there was no MAC School anywhere..i wouldnt exactly qualify them as classes but I think that the 5 day intensive basic training MA's go through falls in the same category....


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 8, 2006)

Yeah, from what I believe, theres no classes until you actually are a make-up artist... sounds kinda weird...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 
_I'm pretty sure there's not one.
Caffn8me posted about a class a while back, but it wasn't in the US.
However, if you qualify for a pro card, they have master classes that you can get invited to._

 

hahahaha, i bet it was a DREAM!!  
I have been having realistic mac dreams lately.


----------



## 1MaCaDDicT (Apr 1, 2006)

im a MAC MA in NY & sorry but there is no MAC school. if u qualify for the pro card you will be able to take master classes. and as far as i kno Basic is for MAC MA only... i kno it stinks!!! go to macpro.com and it should tell u all about the pro card and its benefits. good luck


----------



## Life In Return (Apr 1, 2006)

They offer training classes at a MAC store near me... $90 for 90 minutes. It's like an application training where they show you how to apply makeup.


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 2, 2006)

when i was in hongkong i did a mac course with MAC makeup artists...payed a sum of money but it was all remdemable on purchase.  We basically all met up in a room with around 8 other people, 2 makeup artists and had all the mac in the world to play with.... 
i didn't know of such a class till my dad asked the MUa at mac about courses...so maybe if you just ask, there might be courses/ classes similar


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Life In Return* 
_They offer training classes at a MAC store near me... $90 for 90 minutes. It's like an application training where they show you how to apply makeup._

 
This is mainly for how to apply makeup for YOUR face shape, not how to become a MA and do tricks on others.   

There is no school for MAC as far as, you become certified and then work for MAC as a MA...  You can take Makeup classes and get certified in your area I am sure, you just have to do some research on it.


----------



## hollied3 (Aug 12, 2013)

I just commented on trying to find a class on my area for my own makeup application.


----------



## hollied3 (Aug 12, 2013)

I just commented on trying to find a class on my area for my own makeup application.


----------

